# Home Depot Mulch?



## Kingjaffejo (Oct 22, 2009)

Does anyone buy mulch from home depot for their enclosures? Do they sell treated, non-toxic mulch? I don't want anything harming my lil guys. I live in NYC, and their aren't many pet stores around me that sell cypress mulch. I have a new enclosure for my tegus, but I don't have any mulch to use as substrate. Any help is appreciated! Thank You


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Oct 22, 2009)

I have bought cypress mulch from home depot. I treat it in the stove . small amounts in a cookie pan. at 350 for like a minute will kill just about anything. Ive used it in my outside cages non treated but theres already bugs outside not in my house.


----------



## Kingjaffejo (Oct 22, 2009)

So you bake the mulch in your oven. You bake it to kills the insects, that may be living inside? And do they have non-toxic mulch?


----------



## hoosier (Oct 22, 2009)

yeah bake it. mine always gets little black bugs if i dont


----------



## FoxxCola (Oct 23, 2009)

I think I might try this as well. I recently bought some new organic mulch from a garden centre, and now I have little fruit fly-like guys flying around. 

Sounds time consuming though haha.


----------



## PuffDragon (Oct 23, 2009)

Use "Hardwood Mulch" by GardenPro <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.coastalsupplyinc.com/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.coastalsupplyinc.com/</a><!-- m --> found at most Home Depot's in Southern NJ. I personally contacted the owner to find out if any ceder or pine was used and it isn't. It contains a mixture of cypress and other deciduous hardwoods that are good for moisture and safe for tegu's. At $4 a bag for 3 cubic feet you can't beat it.


----------



## Kingjaffejo (Oct 24, 2009)

Anyone use cedar mulch from them?


----------



## PuffDragon (Oct 24, 2009)

Cedar is TOXIC to reptiles. DO NOT use it.


----------



## chris allen (Oct 26, 2009)

There is a nursery in either east brunswick or surrounding area on cranbury rd, about 10 minutes off route 18. Its probably 20 minutes or so from the turnpike exit 9. They have cypress mulch this stuff <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.kamlar.com/KamSMplaycyp.html" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.kamlar.com/KamSMplaycyp.html</a><!-- m -->


----------



## chris allen (Oct 26, 2009)

It was only like $4 a bag I think, but I dont think they had many bags left after I bought about 10, lol. If you are interested next time I pass by I can get the name or phone number for you, not sure if its too far from you though to get your mulch.


----------



## Kingjaffejo (Oct 26, 2009)

Nah bro, I would definitly be interested. I drive so nothing is really too far. Especially for my Tegus.


----------

